# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  دفتر چند برگ برای این دروس حوبه؟نظر بدید

## Dr.Chamran

سلام

دفتر چند برگ برای جزوه نویسی دروس زیر لازمه؟بگید تا اسراف نکنم.باتشکر

حسابان
فیزیک3
جبر
شیمی3
زیست2
هندسه2
و...
اگر کتاب دیگری از سوم دفتر میخواد بگید.
باید از تجارب دیگران استفاده کرد.

----------


## Dr.Chamran

up......

----------


## pouria98

یه کلاسور بگیر خودتو راحت کن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> یه کلاسور بگیر خودتو راحت کن


با کلاسور حال نمیکنم.

----------


## farshad7

> سلام
> 
> دفتر چند برگ برای جزوه نویسی دروس زیر لازمه؟بگید تا اسراف نکنم.باتشکر
> 
> حسابان
> فیزیک3
> جبر
> شیمی3
> زیست2
> ...



این دیگه چه سوالیه داداش :Yahoo (1): ؟؟؟

بستگی به خودت داره یکی مثل من ریز مینویسه یکی گنده :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khaan

خب بستگی به معلمون داره که تمرینای کتاب روتکلیف بده یا نده

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> این دیگه چه سوالیه داداش؟؟؟
> 
> بستگی به خودت داره یکی مثل من ریز مینویسه یکی گنده


نه گنده نه ریز.متوسط.

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> خب بستگی به معلمون داره که تمرینای کتاب روتکلیف بده یا نده


یه حدی بگو.اصلن کلاسور بگیرم خوبه؟

----------


## a.z.s

کلاسور خوبه

----------


## farshad7

داداش کلاسور بگیر

اگه کم شد اضافه میکنی

----------


## niـhan

ی سوال شماهم هندسه2و حسابان میخونی هم زیست2!
برا زیست و شمی  80بذار :Yahoo (4):  البته زیست اگه کلاس کنکور میری ی پاپکو بگیر نصفشو برا سر کلاس بذار نصف دیگشو بذار برا سر کلاس

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> ی سوال شماهم هندسه2و حسابان میخونی هم زیست2!
> برا زیست و شمی  80بذار البته زیست اگه کلاس کنکور میری ی پاپکو بگیر نصفشو برا سر کلاس بذار نصف دیگشو بذار برا سر کلاس


هه هه هه هه *نه * 

گفتم اگه یه دوست تجربی میاد میبینه استفاده ببره.

----------


## parisa_h

> سلام
> 
> دفتر چند برگ برای جزوه نویسی دروس زیر لازمه؟بگید تا اسراف نکنم.باتشکر
> 
> حسابان
> فیزیک3
> جبر
> شیمی3
> زیست2
> ...


آخی میخوای مشقاتو بنویسی خاله!!



> هه هه هه هه *نه * 
> 
> گفتم اگه یه دوست تجربی میاد میبینه استفاده ببره.



فرستاده شده از GT-I9060Iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> آخی میخوای مشقاتو بنویسی خاله!!
> 
> 
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-I9060Iِ من با Tapatalk



عمو جون نه. میخوام دفتر خاطرات پرکنم.شما که تجربه داری گل منگلی بگیرم یا ساده؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Hellion

> سلام
> 
> دفتر چند برگ برای جزوه نویسی دروس زیر لازمه؟بگید تا اسراف نکنم.باتشکر
> 
> حسابان
> فیزیک3
> جبر
> شیمی3
> زیست2
> ...


جان خودم همین سوالم ونده بود نپرسی که پرسیدی :l .. 
بستگی به معلم داره مثلا ریاضی امسال واسه ما سه دفتر 100 برگ شد یا زیستش دو دفتر صد برگ .. باید از معلمت بپرسی ..

----------


## Amin ZD

ببین عمو جون یه چیزی اختراع شده بهش میگیم دفتر کلاسور
میتونی برگ اضافه کنی یا کم کنی ، بقیه کاغذاتم اسراف نمی شن 
اورین عموجون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## r.a7

بیخیال بابا...!!
کلاسور بردار

فرستاده شده از C6603ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## یک نفر

ببین من شخصا امسال فهمیدم مثلا برا زیست، اگه نکاتو تو کتاب بنویسم خیلی بهتر می فهمم تا تو دفتر...برا همین پارسال به کلاسور صد برداشتم کم اومد ولی امسال که دارم تو کتاب می‌نویسم، فک نکنم به 40 هم برسه!
کلا بستگی داره به خودت،معلمت، دستخطت.
موفق باشی

فرستاده شده از MT11iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Saeed735

یعنی دانش اموزای الان هم درمورد دفتر چند برگ سوال میکنن؟خب یه دفتر 100 برگ برای هر کدوم بردار.....تموم شد یکی دیگ بگیر....

----------


## یک نفر

> یعنی دانش اموزای الان هم درمورد دفتر چند برگ سوال میکنن؟خب یه دفتر 100 برگ برای هر کدوم بردار.....تموم شد یکی دیگ بگیر....


اخه میخواد اسراف نشه.[emoji5]  

فرستاده شده از MT11iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Saeed735

> اخه میخواد اسراف نشه.[emoji5]  
> 
> فرستاده شده از MT11iِ من با Tapatalk


خب اگه از یه دفتری اضافه موند میتونه باز استفادش کنه...مشکلی نداره که....

----------


## gign

تعداد برگ دفتر که سوال کردن نداره :Yahoo (21):

----------

